
'Those who want to beat us will be defeated': Israel's David's Sling goes live - davidf18
http://www.i24news.tv/en/news/israel/diplomacy-defense/141699-170402-netanyahu-declares-david-s-sling-missile-defense-system-operational
======
davidf18
Anti-missle system.

"Having been officially declared operational, David's Sling completes the
army's three-tier missile defense array. David's Sling is a medium-range
interceptor, developed with United States backing, fills the gap between the
longer-range Arrow missile defense system and the shorter-range Iron Dome
interceptor."

There are a couple of cool looking pictures as well....

